# A verdade a todo o custo



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 08:59)

Some Glaciers Growing Due to Climate Change, Study Suggests
Brian Handwerk
for National Geographic News

September 11, 2006
Some glaciers in Pakistan's Upper Indus River Basin appear to be growing, and a new study suggests that global warming is the cause. 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/09/060911-growing-glaciers.html

Mas que raio de cientistas são estes? Mas andam a brincar com a inteligência das pessoas ou quê? Assim tb é demais tanta ignorância junta, que porcaria de humanidade onde estamos inseridos, a força da paranoia e histeria no seu melhor    

Mas os glaciares são feito de quê? Vapor de Água ou Gelo? Como é que se pode atribuir o aumento de glaciares ao aquecimento global? Como? Por favor alguem que me ajude, pq os meus conhecimentos de fisica estão muito abalados com estas declarações


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Set 2006 às 10:33)

LUPER, vá lá respira, tem lá calma!  

Agora a sério, como já referi num outro tópico, o que está a suceder, na minha humilde perspectiva, é uma deslocação das calotes polares, isto tem a ver com facto da movimentação do Pólo Norte Magnético e este não coincidir com o Pólo Norte geográfico, aliás está em constante movimento e em latitudes mais próximas do referido pólo tem de haver reajustes semanais para que tudo coincida. O que isto fará!? bem fará com que os gelos desapareçam das calotes polares, pela alteração solar na zona e passará para o novo Pólo Norte, actualmente está encaminhado para a Sibéria, por isso o cada vez maior interesse dos russos por estes temas e pelo Sol . Se formos ver a um mapa, onde estão as montanhas de que fala o artigo? claro que "perto" da Sibéria   Agora lá que eles, cientistas pro-aquecimento global, se escondam a cada alteração, no sobejamente conhecido aquecimento global, isso é normal. É a defesa da "dama" deles!


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 11:03)

kimcarvalho disse:


> LUPER, vá lá respira, tem lá calma!
> 
> Agora a sério, como já referi num outro tópico, o que está a suceder, na minha humilde perspectiva, é uma deslocação das calotes polares, isto tem a ver com facto da movimentação do Pólo Norte Magnético e este não coincidir com o Pólo Norte geográfico, aliás está em constante movimento e em latitudes mais próximas do referido pólo tem de haver reajustes semanais para que tudo coincida. O que isto fará!? bem fará com que os gelos desapareçam das calotes polares, pela alteração solar na zona e passará para o novo Pólo Norte, actualmente está encaminhado para a Sibéria, por isso o cada vez maior interesse dos russos por estes temas e pelo Sol . Se formos ver a um mapa, onde estão as montanhas de que fala o artigo? claro que "perto" da Sibéria   Agora lá que eles, cientistas pro-aquecimento global, se escondam a cada alteração, no sobejamente conhecido aquecimento global, isso é normal. É a defesa da "dama" deles!




Mas para defederem as ideias deles, não necessitam de levar os outros por ignorantes  

Sinceramente penso que estes tipos do pro-aquecimento irão ter uma bela supresa. Começo a desconfiar que até os dados começam a ser manipulados de forma a poderem dizer que cada ano é mais quente que o ultimo. 



A questão da subida do nivel do mar é outra coisa que eu não percebo sinceramente, um aumento de 2mm num ano, que significado é que tem? Isso até pode ser um erro de medição derivado à ondulação, ele há com cada coisa que me deixa mesmo intrigado.

Para finalizar e se tudo correr como estou à espera para esta epoca, vamos assistir a um aumento drástico na banquisa artica. Veremos se as minhas suspeitas estão correctas ou não.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 11:29)

LUPER disse:


> Some Glaciers Growing Due to Climate Change, Study Suggests
> Brian Handwerk
> for National Geographic News
> 
> ...



Em situações muito favoráveis até seria possível o crescimento de um glaciar como resultado de um aumento da temperatura, se a isso correspondesse um considerável aumento de precipitação sólida.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 12:26)

Dan disse:


> Em situações muito favoráveis até seria possível o crescimento de um glaciar como resultado de um aumento da temperatura, se a isso correspondesse um considerável aumento de precipitação sólida.



Mas como é que a precipitação sólida pode aumentar com um aumento da temperatura?     Não é um contracenso aumento da temperatura e mais queda de neve? Ou é essa a escapatória que vão arranjar para o aumento da queda de neve já este inverno? Pode ser isso então


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 13:02)

LUPER disse:


> Mas como é que a precipitação sólida pode aumentar com um aumento da temperatura?     Não é um contracenso aumento da temperatura e mais queda de neve? Ou é essa a escapatória que vão arranjar para o aumento da queda de neve já este inverno? Pode ser isso então



A capacidade do ar conter vapor de água aumenta com o aumento da temperatura. Quanto mais elevada a temperatura do ar, maior a capacidade em conter vapor de água e também a possibilidade em originar mais precipitação. 
Os maiores nevões ocorrem normalmente com valores da temperatura próximos de zero. Por exemplo, passar de -15ºC para -7ºC aumenta a capacidade do ar em conter vapor de água e, por isso, pode aumentar a quantidade nos valores de precipitação sólida.
A precipitação sólida só diminui ou desaparece se a temperatura do ar atingir valores já superiores a zero.
Existem muitos factores que influenciam os glaciares, a temperatura é apenas um deles e em alguns casos nem é o mais importante.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 15:16)

Dan disse:


> A capacidade do ar conter vapor de água aumenta com o aumento da temperatura. Quanto mais elevada a temperatura do ar, maior a capacidade em conter vapor de água e também a possibilidade em originar mais precipitação.
> Os maiores nevões ocorrem normalmente com valores da temperatura próximos de zero. Por exemplo, passar de -15ºC para -7ºC aumenta a capacidade do ar em conter vapor de água e, por isso, pode aumentar a quantidade nos valores de precipitação sólida.
> A precipitação sólida só diminui ou desaparece se a temperatura do ar atingir valores já superiores a zero.
> Existem muitos factores que influenciam os glaciares, a temperatura é apenas um deles e em alguns casos nem é o mais importante.



Eu sei que o aumento da capacidade de vapor de água aumenta com a temperatura, mas para mim é um contracenso dizer que os glaciares aumentam por causa do aquecimento global. Acho que tem tanto de cientifico, como eu dizer que em Dezembro vai cair a maior nevada que há memória, é igual, para mim claro


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 16:03)

Eu apenas quis apresentar uma explicação, provavelmente até está errada. Também não me parece muito correcta a utilização de casos pontuais para comprovar teorias de impacto global. É como a história da redução do gelo no kilimanjaro. Para uns é mais uma prova do aquecimento global, para outros a temperatura não tem nenhuma influência e a redução deve-se apenas a uma diminuição da precipitação.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 23:48)

Dan disse:


> Eu apenas quis apresentar uma explicação, provavelmente até está errada. Também não me parece muito correcta a utilização de casos pontuais para comprovar teorias de impacto global. É como a história da redução do gelo no kilimanjaro. Para uns é mais uma prova do aquecimento global, para outros a temperatura não tem nenhuma influência e a redução deve-se apenas a uma diminuição da precipitação.



Acho que os defensores do aquecimento andam um bocado obcecados com isso e tudo serve de prova para o aquecimento , gostava de ver o comentário deles ao crescimento do gelo no Artico


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2006 às 23:55)

LUPER disse:


> Acho que os defensores do aquecimento andam um bocado obcecados com isso e tudo serve de prova para o aquecimento , gostava de ver o comentário deles ao crescimento do gelo no Artico



Por exemplo, não existe uma explicação convicente por que os glaciares da patagonia estão todos em retrocesso excepto um: o glaciar Perito Moreno. Este glaciar dista 20 km de outros glaciares que estão em forte retrocesso... isto tem a ver com aquecimento global?? Não me parece.... Os glaciares são mais um tema que está muito mal estudado....


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 00:29)

Minho disse:


> Por exemplo, não existe uma explicação convicente por que os glaciares da patagonia estão todos em retrocesso excepto um: o glaciar Perito Moreno. Este glaciar dista 20 km de outros glaciares que estão em forte retrocesso... isto tem a ver com aquecimento global?? Não me parece.... Os glaciares são mais um tema que está muito mal estudado....



Nem mais, os glaciares aumentarem não em nada a ver com o aquecimento, que dizem que é de 0,6º no seculo passado.

Ainda gostava de saber como é que fazem a temperatura média do planeta, se alguem souber que me explique por favor.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:39)

LUPER disse:


> Some Glaciers Growing Due to Climate Change, Study Suggests
> Brian Handwerk
> for National Geographic News
> 
> ...



Da mesma maneira que a temperatura da america não aumenta...e na europa nos ultimos anos, tens tido os verões mais quentes desde que há registo...O globo tem maneiras diferentes de responder aos diferentes feedbacks..Por isso não podemos ir por aí...Porque achas que o Bush não liga nenhuma a kyoto?? Es termos médios e globais e temperaturas estão a aumentar..ou ainda alguem tem duvidas?? Agora o que futuro que aí vem...é que pelo vistos tem sido motivo de discussão aqui no forum..

Mas o titulo da noticia "Some Glaciers Growing Due to Climate Change, Study Suggests" é completamente disparatada...


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 12:24)

Afinal a terra é um sistema fechado, pelo menos espero que continue a ser


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 12:26)

Seringador disse:


> Afinal a terra é um sistema fechado, pelo menos espero que continue a ser



Dá jeito...


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 12:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Da mesma maneira que a temperatura da america não aumenta...e na europa nos ultimos anos, tens tido os verões mais quentes desde que há registo...O globo tem maneiras diferentes de responder aos diferentes feedbacks..Por isso não podemos ir por aí...Porque achas que o Bush não liga nenhuma a kyoto?? Es termos médios e globais e temperaturas estão a aumentar..ou ainda alguem tem duvidas?? Agora o que futuro que aí vem...é que pelo vistos tem sido motivo de discussão aqui no forum..
> 
> Mas o titulo da noticia "Some Glaciers Growing Due to Climate Change, Study Suggests" é completamente disparatada...



Pois é precisamente no titulo que eu acho que isto é um disparate e tento "lutar" contra esta desinformação brutal

A tempestade que ai vem claro que tb tem haver com o aquecimento, qualquer coisa tem a ver com o aquecimento de 0.6ºC nos ultimos 100 anos


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:13)

LUPER disse:


> Pois é precisamente no titulo que eu acho que isto é um disparate e tento "lutar" contra esta desinformação brutal
> 
> A tempestade que ai vem claro que tb tem haver com o aquecimento, qualquer coisa tem a ver com o aquecimento de 0.6ºC nos ultimos 100 anos



Podes lutar contra a desinformação brutal..Mas nao é com qualquer episodio mais intenso que aí venha, e que dizes.."toma toma...vem lá chuva..logo nao vai haver seca, logo os estudos tao errados"   

Aqui ficam as anomalias da temperatura maxima para os 3 meses de verão...

















Anomalias positivas no meses de Julho e Agosto...temperatura a aumentar...aquecimento global...aquecimento global...


----------

